# Help! sick or Injured Pigeon in Backyard (Vegas)



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

Greetings! 

I just spotted a oddball pigeon in our backyard, it has stood there for an hour and twisting and making very weird neck/head movement, sometime the neck goes as low as on the ground and it has not move a inch since. I tried to give it some food but it no taking it and seem to be wary of my presence if I try to approach it.

I'm not sure if this is a thing it normally does or for mating or there is something wrong with it, but I don't want it to end up dead or being some cat's dinner. 
Our location is at Clark County Las Vegas Nevada
Edit: It right now rolling on the floor and making really eradic movements!!!!!!
what can I do!?!?

here a short clip i took of it:
Edited: broken video
View My Video


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't see the video. Says access denied.
That bird sounds as if it either has PMV, which is a virus,(not catchy to humans), or some sort of neurological symptoms from an injury or something. Can you catch him and bring him inside? Put him in a cage, or even a box with a towel for now?


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Can't see the video. Says access denied.
> That bird sounds as if it either has PMV, which is a virus,(not catchy to humans), or some sort of neurological symptoms from an injury or something. Can you catch him and bring him inside? Put him in a cage, or even a box with a towel for now?


Sorry about the video, I edited the link it should work now.

I took the bird in a box and gave it water and bread crumb and it seem to be sleeping. It will not go inside however as it panic if I try to move the box with it inside. it seem to have stopped the weird neck movement though. Im not sure if leaving him outside is good idea but I dont have much of a choice.

Any other advice will be greatyl appreciated. thank you!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

My device isn't supporting the video, so couldn't see but from the description it is not good to release a sick bird without recovery. 
You can try some rehabs or rescuers nearby who may take the bird until he recovers. 
Be sure they just don't euthanize the bird as many do it. 
If you can give him some seed mix that would be great. Bread isn't good for their health.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

kiddy said:


> My device isn't supporting the video, so couldn't see but from the description it is not good to release a sick bird without recovery.
> You can try some rehabs or rescuers nearby who may take the bird until he recovers.
> Be sure they just don't euthanize the bird as many do it.
> If you can give him some seed mix that would be great. Bread isn't good for their health.


Very odd, sorry about the video not working.

The issue with bringing it inside is we have few cat that would love to jumpat a chance and no proper closure for the bird like a cage, also we can't keep the cat inside one room either where they can't reach the Pigeon.

I gave our animal rescue emergency a call and they say they cannot take a bird with a disease, as it may spread. Two other place say just "dispose of it" which make me a little angry. 

I have no access to seeds of any kind, we will have to find some in store. 

Pretty helpless but he seem to be in comfort and sleeping as far as it goes, but I wonder if it can make it through the night, the only other option I can think of is take him to the garage where no predator can reach him, but it is quite humid and hot so probably not a good idea.

Thank you for your reply. Ill keep trying to update.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Bird may also have been poisoned. Once a bird like yours, that could not hold its head up, survived the night and flew away in the morning all by itself. Wash your hands afterwards. Thank you and Good luck.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

hamlet said:


> Hello. Bird may also have been poisoned. Once a bird like yours, that could not hold its head up, survived the night and flew away in the morning all by itself. Wash your hands afterwards. Thank you and Good luck.


Greeting, very happy to hear your bird was able to recover.

A little update, its now morning and the bird still sleeping and seem to be stable but 2 hour ago he was still seen walking in circle and twisting his neck. He finished the food and water I given him 4 hour ago. I need to leave for work soon though and not too sure what the course of action should be taken next.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please keep him safe in a place indoors away from predators with food and water. He may just need supportive care and a chance to recover. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Please keep him safe in a place indoors away from predators with food and water. He may just need supportive care and a chance to recover. Thank you for helping him.


Will try my best. I just hope he will be able to fly again soon. I'd refresh his water and food before leaving.

though I do hope there is someone or a rehab center willing to take him in if thing do not improve as I have no medical experience on avian and seeing him slowly dying would be absolutely tragic. 
So far no luck on reaching anyone can help.

Will leave update later, thank you for your advice and replies.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

it seem to be PPMV, I just took close look at the dropping and it seem to be very liquid with very little droppings. His condition seem to be far worse now as he getting very jumpy, he was actively flapping his wing down the ground and limbing on 1 leg as if his leg paralyzed.

Very saddening.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

The pigeon is back to stable condition and is eating a lot but not taking his fluid well, I read on the internet that if you add a little gatorade (what?) into the water it might help boosting them. Not sure if that even safe.

He still can't fly, but at least he not flipping out like earlier. it has been 40 hour seen I first saw him. 
Hopefully I can provide him better nutrition. 

More update coming later.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I have no advise since I'm very new to birds, but just wanted to thank you for helping him! I hope he can recover soon!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He will starve if you don't provide him with food. Not bread crumbs, as they don't contain any nutrition. He needs nutrition to get well, or even to live. If PMV then he may not be able to eat seed on his own, and may need help. Without nutrition, you have just put him in a box and are letting him starve.
If you can get some frozen peas, you can defrost them and warm them under warm running water to be sure that they are not still frozen inside, and are not too hot. You can give him these and this is how you would do that.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> He will starve if you don't provide him with food. Not bread crumbs, as they don't contain any nutrition. He needs nutrition to get well, or even to live. If PMV then he may not be able to eat seed on his own, and may need help. Without nutrition, you have just put him in a box and are letting him starve.
> If you can get some frozen peas, you can defrost them and warm them under warm running water to be sure that they are not still frozen inside, and are not too hot. You can give him these and this is how you would do that.
> 
> If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


Hi, yes i finally able to find him proper food, we got pigeon seed mix and also he seem be able to eat on his own easily now and sign of neck twisting are dissapearing, if he have issue eating on his own I will try to hand feed him. Ill keep in mind about the frozen peas, thank you for your advice!


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

JennyM said:


> I have no advise since I'm very new to birds, but just wanted to thank you for helping him! I hope he can recover soon!


I have childhood nightmare of witnessing a bird pet died, I can't do that again, and it applies for any animal, we should always help them as much as we could imo.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I wonder why I forgot to paste this link, it is very informative on PMV:

www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/paramyxovirus__pmv_.php

You can give him electrolyte in water, which help them in recovery.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Ezeria said:


> I have childhood nightmare of witnessing a bird pet died, I can't do that again, and it applies for any animal, we should always help them as much as we could imo.


Thanks for your kindness. You are right as all creatures deserve kindness, after all they have lives and they feel pain. Thank you that you try to help all.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

kiddy said:


> I wonder why I forgot to paste this link, it is very informative on PMV:
> 
> www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/paramyxovirus__pmv_.php
> 
> You can give him electrolyte in water, which help them in recovery.


Thank you very much for the helpful link, I'd do that first thing in the morning, right now he is sleeping warm in a good shelter I made and seem be full, ate all the seed mix was given. Keeping hopes high. Thank you for your kind reply and helpful link! best wishes.

more update later.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

A little update, been busy!

The little guy doing perfectly fine but he still occasionally turning his neck and what not. 
His droppings are solid and no longer has any watery presence in them (he drinking just fine) not sure if this is a sign of improvement but I hope so, he still strictly just walking around though. Almost seem like a pet now. I'll just continue taking care of him until he's able to soar these wings again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he does have PMV, then he should be placed with someone who can keep him as a pet, or with other pet pigeons. If PMV, then even after he seems well again, in times of stress the symptoms can come back on him. He wouldn't really do well in the wild.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> If he does have PMV, then he should be placed with someone who can keep him as a pet, or with other pet pigeons. If PMV, then even after he seems well again, in times of stress the symptoms can come back on him. He wouldn't really do well in the wild.


I agreed. 
So far there is no luck on anyone body can take him, I'd love to see him in a more reliable shelter and better professional care then I could provide to him right now with no experience or expertise. 
The officials and vets that I've called to are quick to disregard him as a nuisance pest and telling me to "dispose" of it. Not very helpful. Sadly
I'd be more then happy to hand him over to someone willing to take care of this poor little guy in long term.

we are in Southern Vegas area.


----------



## Ezeria (Apr 8, 2016)

Small update, bird still eating fine but he/she seem more tired then usual.
it been over a week and the neck twisting symptom are still persistent. Is there any medication one could order online to relieve or help with PMV?

Dropping are solid thankfully.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. No meds. If PMV, then he just needs to get through this till it passes. Supportive care, like hand feeding and watering to help him.


----------

